# The Chief (Airman)



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

I saw this on chrono24 from an Italian seller. It's interesting because it seems to be using the 40mm No. 1 case but the better, old style dial. Also it appears to have blued hands. I'm wondering if something like this will be coming soon. We can only hope! Either way, very interesting.








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Here is a black dial version as well. Looks like it may be a pvd or something similar type case. So weird that these aren't widely available. Maybe soon.








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

Too many variations on the same thing in my opinion.


----------



## A+U (May 17, 2012)

Ya. All these variants, and no proper official announcements for them feels rather... haphazard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

A+U said:


> Ya. All these variants, and no proper official announcements for them feels rather... haphazard.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's bizzare how they release products, yet never update their website. Invicta is making this all very weird. But, I do like the watches. It's just their marketing is very very odd and almost nonexistent.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

It would be fun to go to their factory - I bet they have all sort of goodies there


----------



## ccwatchmaker (Nov 28, 2015)

This watch, The Chief, is a reproduction of sorts, except the original was 36 mm because it was the exact same watch as the Airman. Only the dial was different. The original is one of the rarest of Glycines, if not the rarest. According to the available history, there were only 25 "The Chief" watches made. Glycine made them for Türler, a large, multi-store, Swiss retailer of watches and jewelry. Glycine advertised them as "for the Navy". One supposes the name was derived from the navy grade, Chief Petty Officer. They were made about 1956.

Türler has a store at the airport in Geneva; this is the only outlet where these watches were marketed. Most of us are aware that Switzerland is a land-locked country. Not much naval traffic there. It is very strange that the decision to market a watch intended for navy personnel would have been sold only at the Geneva Airport. Obviously, the model was not a success and no others were ever made.

There was one here in my shop for service last year. As far as is known, it is the only one of its kind still in existence. Perhaps, there are others hidden away, but they have yet to turn up. Certainly, an original "The Chief" would be a very valuable watch.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

ccwatchmaker said:


> This watch, The Chief, is a reproduction of sorts, except the original was 36 mm because it was the exact same watch as the Airman. Only the dial was different. The original is one of the rarest of Glycines, if not the rarest. According to the available history, there were only 25 "The Chief" watches made. Glycine made them for Türler, a large, multi-store, Swiss retailer of watches and jewelry. Glycine advertised them as "for the Navy". One supposes the name was derived from the navy grade, Chief Petty Officer. They were made about 1956.
> 
> Türler has a store at the airport in Geneva; this is the only outlet where these watches were marketed. Most of us are aware that Switzerland is a land-locked country. Not much naval traffic there. It is very strange that the decision to market a watch intended for navy personnel would have been sold only at the Geneva Airport. Obviously, the model was not a success and no others were ever made.
> 
> ...


I talked to a guy last year who had a white dial Turler for sale. Maybe it was the same one you saw in your shop. It had a sort of green color paint in the bezel numerals. I think he wanted about $3000 for it. Probably worth it considering the rarity!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

TKiteCD said:


> It would be fun to go to their factory - I bet they have all sort of goodies there


I wonder how many "unique" watches leave the factory in the wrong configuration, with the wrong parts?


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

As an updated version of a "naval" watch, I am curious what the WR rating will be on the new 40mm version.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Jimbo85281 said:


> I saw this on chrono24 from an Italian seller. It's interesting because it seems to be using the 40mm No. 1 case but the better, old style dial. Also it appears to have blued hands. I'm wondering if something like this will be coming soon. We can only hope! Either way, very interesting.
> View attachment 13536561
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Just ordered this baby(GL0251) from Glycine-Direct for about $600.00..I'll try to do a short review of it when it comes in later next week & I've had a chance to check it out..I had had the GL0183 version..it differed only in that it had a 4th hand, a red GMT hand..useful for keeping track of time across 3 time zones perhaps, but I found it confusing and sent it back..hopefully, this 'purist' version will meet w/ better results..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Glycine Airman Vintage 'The Chief' GL0251(the purist version), which arrived yesterday..what a nicely crafted time piece!!..I'll post more about it later...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, I've been much impressed w/ my 'The Chief'(see post above, the 'purist' version)..it's 40mm case and relative thinness make for a very comfortable time piece for informal office & around the house wear..so impressed(as comfortable as my Omega Speedys), I bit the bullet and purchased the cream colored dial version(GL0250, again the purist version)..other than the change in dial color, the only other major difference is the 'gun metal' colored SS 40 mm case...it reminds me of a bronze colored case..comes w/the same high quality leather strap as the GL0251, but is of a slightly lighter shade of brown..if there are any folks currently 'on the fence' regarding this baby, the anthracite colored dial version is slightly preferable, imo&#8230;it is also available w/ a black dial, and for $550.00(including shipping) from Ashfords, they are still nice bargains..


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)

Gorgeous watch. Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Glycine Direct on Ebay has several *The Chief *watches on sales now for $550.00..they are an authorized dealer, as well..


----------



## dsgrnmcm (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi all just took delevery of this beautiful watch.

I have set the hour, minute and GMT hand. But when pushing thr adjusting crown in, should it lock when fully inserted?

Also it doesn't seem that aligned.

Photo 2 is 24 minutes past 1200 and the hour hand is almost at 1300. Is this normal, does the watch need to settle.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

dsgrnmcm said:


> Photo 2 is 24 minutes past 1200 and the hour hand is almost at 1300. Is this normal, does the watch need to settle.


What you have there is a GMT, not a purist. The main arrow hand is 12-hour and the straight GMT is 24. So both hour hands are correctly indicating 24 minutes past the hour: 6:24 in 12-hour mode and 12:24 in 24-hour mode respectively.

This is why I don't like the GMT versions of these watches. The dial is designed for 24-hour reading, not 12-hour.


----------



## Misticuf (Jul 24, 2012)

I bought the chief GL0251 and proudly added it to my collection. I'm surprised at the price jumps of the airman vintage(s) and the sphair 18 gmt. Left to right, the watches are: Airman special well restored by Jim Sadelik (cc watchmaker); the chief purist, Airman no 1); airman 18 sphair, airman 18 blue; and airman 18 black dial.I love them all.


----------

